# nimos on small wrists



## jumbo1130 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am eyeing a militare automatico for my first anonimo. My only concern is how it will look on my 6.5 inch wrist. There are no anonimo dealers in my neck of the woods so there really is no way for me to try one on. I will really value your views/insights on the matter. Wrist shots of nimos on similarly sized wrists will also be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

My friend welcome, you can see this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f421/militare-crono-flyback-model-2016-a-391042.html

Later I can take a wrist picture of my Militare.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Jumbo,

Here is a wrist shot of my Militare (handcranker though, but same Militare case).

My wrist is a bit larger than yours at ~ 7.25", but thought you might want a look anyway. Good luck with your decision...the Militare is one of the coolest, most unique case designs out there IMO...got to love the unique crown retention design.:-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

stew77, you got a very nice outstanding strap color on your Militare !


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a shade under 6.5 inch wrists. Here' what the 43mm Dino Zei Narvalo looks like on 'em.


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got 6.75" wrists and to be frank, I find the Militare's wear a bit off on mine due to the crown locking mechanism jutting out just a bit on the "downside" of the wrist. So much so that I've yet to pick one up though I love them. 

The Professionale's, Polluce and DZ's Nautilo don't have any similar issues for my wrist.


----------



## AnoZ (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Sin22 and Kermit ...

Thanks for the info. I'm a girl and thinking about getting one, but was worried that I have smaller wrists too. Also, are you guys going to the watch sale at Signature Gallery next week? I heard that there are going to Anonimos at a really good discount, but they wouldn't say what price or models.

I found this via a friend who received it via a direct mail list so thought to pass it on ...


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

You shouldn't have any issues with Millemetri's they fit very nicely on 6.5" wrists. Militares a bit of a stretch. Chronoscopio should be fine if large.

Thanks for the headsup, will go by and take a look but I know most of their stock. Nice stuff, but quite old. They already have a standing 50% discount on Anonimo's


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone check out the Anonimo watches at Signature Gallery Sale? What were models and how much was the discount?

kimsoon


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

kimsoon said:


> Anyone check out the Anonimo watches at Signature Gallery Sale? What were models and how much was the discount?
> 
> kimsoon


50% off retail. Interesting pieces were a TP52 with no Anonimo racing on the dial, Cronoscopio Mk II Shiny, a number of white dial militare cronos, a couple of millemetri's (yellow, grey dialled), Drass Polluce yellow dial, Dino Zei Glauco (red dial), Wayfarer II OxPro, Marlin (yellow & black dial), Professionale Mod6001 & 6002, Militare Zulu Time black dial, OxPro Hi-Dive White Dial. All that I could remember. Was very tempted by the TP52 but for what they were asking, it was too much


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Sin22 is a shinny cronoscopio behing the TP52?


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sin22 is a shinny cronoscopio behing the TP52?


Good catch  Yes it is. Great piece, but I ended up getting a Helson Sharkmaster so didn't go for this.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

*I have around a 6.75 to 7 inch wrist...here are a few shots for you*

Professionale Chono measures around 45mm to 46mm with crown...

You should be fine and don't worry ;-) If the Nimo you are looking at speaks to ya, go for it :-!





































Don


----------



## elim (Jul 23, 2009)

help me find the signature gallery please.



kimsoon said:


> Anyone check out the Anonimo watches at Signature Gallery Sale? What were models and how much was the discount?
> 
> kimsoon


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

1 Raffles Place, #04-23. OUB Centre


----------

